# Canadian Chocolate Bar: Mr. Big



## kengoggin900 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello,

I recently returned home to Canada for two weeks and fell in love with Mr. Big chocolate bars (produced by Cadbury). I packed a few in my luggage but am afraid that I will run out sooner than I had hoped. Does anybody know where I can buy these chocolate bars in the UAE? I searched online and the cheapest shipping I could find (from Canada) was about $180 Canadian and am afraid that they would just melt anyway. 

Thanks,

Kenny


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^how about an alternative kenny...try the lion bar i am sure they come pretty darn close...I too am a mr.big fan but the lion bar is pretty good as well...cheers and happy eating


----------

